# Yiff?



## Hitan (Apr 8, 2008)

Yiff? I actually never heard of yiff until I came here. So yiff is furry sex right?


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 8, 2008)

Mostly.

Read this> http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Yiff


----------



## Arden (Apr 8, 2008)

*tilts head* you must be very new then ^.^


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 8, 2008)

New indeed...  I'm new too, however, yiff is like, the first furry-term I learned. XP (It's like how anime fans tend to learn "baka", "kawaii", and "neko" before they learn anything else.) It was a favorite miscellaneous expression of the person that introduced me to the fandom. ^___^


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 8, 2008)

Another primary term, I guess there are some threads regarding this word below.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 8, 2008)

as long as we are on the topic of newbies and furry language, "murr" is sort of a yiffy sound right?
i kow scritch, furpile, and yiff but "Murr" is a new phrase that's been poping up and it has been used in response to art conatining sexy looking figures. 
ha, any other words newbies and semi-newbies (like me) should know?


----------



## Diti (Apr 8, 2008)

I heard â€œpurrrrrâ€ some month ago, I don't know if that's a yiffy term.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 8, 2008)

I know the word Yiff comes from the sound that foxes do when they mate ( I actually wanna watch  foxes mate just to hear it xD )


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 8, 2008)

SuperSwede88 said:
			
		

> I know the word Yiff comes from the sound that foxes do when they mate ( I actually wanna watch  foxes mate just to hear it xD )


if i was a fox i wouldn't want no human gawping at me when im fucking my mate


----------



## Eevee (Apr 8, 2008)

SuperSwede88 said:
			
		

> I know the word Yiff comes from the sound that foxes do when they mate ( I actually wanna watch  foxes mate just to hear it xD )


this is not true, as evidenced by the above-linked wikifur article

also don't say "yiff".  ever.  seriously.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 8, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> SuperSwede88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, who knows? maybe they get a kick out of being watched xD


----------



## Hitan (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry for being a super noob... Thanks for answering my question though.

One more noob question whatâ€™s glomp (or something like that).


----------



## Jelly (Apr 8, 2008)

The sound of lardy rolls subsuming a witto pee-pee.

Please, stop, you're making feel like I know more about internet society than I ever cared to. :C

Look, kiddo, j-just avoid the vernacular, alright? It's kind of in bad taste.


----------



## Magica (Apr 8, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> also don't say "yiff".  ever.  seriously.



^IAWTC



			
				Hitan said:
			
		

> One more noob question whatâ€™s glomp (or something like that).



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=glomp
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/glomp


----------



## Azure (Apr 8, 2008)

Obligatory post in the obligatory weekly Yiff thread.  Seriously, everytime someone new joins, they post this thread, or something veeeeery similar.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2008)

Where's the paddle, we have a Newfag!!! XD


We should really invest in a paddle, or do what the Rocky Horror People do and write a big "V" on their foreheads!


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 8, 2008)

Zeke, we are not dealing with Virgins here. D:


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't like the term "yiff" because it demeans the act of having sex. It makes sex out to be trivial and disposable.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol, untill recently I never new what 'Glomp' meant. But I learned it about 2 months ago.


----------



## Azure (Apr 8, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Zeke, we are not dealing with Virgins here. D:



I dunno, this is FA, and these are furries were talking about here.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 8, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seconded. à² _à²


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 8, 2008)

KeatonKitsune said:
			
		

> Lol, untill recently I never new what 'Glomp' meant. But I learned it about 2 months ago.



what DOES glomp mean? I thought it was like a tackle-hug. A glomp. 

Oh and heres one for you:
"Slurp" 
I saw something about it in a documentary on furries. They lick newcomers faces with their tongues.

...freeeeeeekAY.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah a glomp is like a tackle-hug or really big hug, or like a full body hug (the term is like you want to smother them with a hug!)

i had no idea what kudos was for along time! its a compliment (right?)

and if any one licks my face i'm gonna kick em! i hope "slurp" is an internet term and people don't actually lick fellow furs!


----------



## Woofi (Apr 8, 2008)

Beastcub said:
			
		

> . . .
> and if any one licks my face i'm gonna kick em! i hope "slurp" is an internet term and people don't actually lick fellow furs!



I guarantee you it's happened before.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 9, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> Beastcub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EWW! i would'nt even let my closest peeps lick me! ugg!


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 9, 2008)

wow :shock: you are new. and murr is a promantue (spellcheck?) or purr and moan I think.


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 9, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> wow :shock: you are new. and murr is a promantue (spellcheck?) or purr and moan I think.



Portmanteau


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 9, 2008)

Wait Wait said:
			
		

> Lanceleoghauni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THank you! I always forget how to spell that, too many vowels, friggen french ^_^


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 9, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> Wait Wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The grammar/spelling police are happy to help...


----------



## Diti (Apr 9, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> Wait Wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, in French we have an additionnal â€œeâ€ : Â« portemanteau Â».


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 9, 2008)

Diti said:
			
		

> Lanceleoghauni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



of all european languages french gives me the most difficulty.


----------



## Hitan (Apr 9, 2008)

:shock: I didnt know my question (what yiff is) was that much of a noob question.

I had other questions but i think it would be wise for me to shut up now.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 9, 2008)

Awww... It's okay Hitan! It's not necessarily bad that it's a newb (difference in spelling on purpose ^__^) question--we all have to start somewhere! 
Besides, I know I would personally rather answer some silly questions that have a confused furry running around. ^__^


----------



## codewolf (Apr 9, 2008)

Rainbowshaven said:
			
		

> Awww... It's okay Hitan! It's not necessarily bad that it's a newb (difference in spelling on purpose ^__^) question--we all have to start somewhere!
> Besides, I know I would personally rather answer some silly questions that have a confused furry running around. ^__^



AMEN!! a lot of people forget that they were new once to something  you get it especially on the roads with learner drivers.


----------



## Hakar (Apr 9, 2008)

Yiff is a silly word that for some reason upsets certain people a lot.

And I thought glomp meant biting without teeth?


----------



## Yojimaru (Apr 9, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> wow :shock: you are new. and murr is a promantue (spellcheck?) or purr and moan I think.



I always thought that murr was just the fantasy canine equivalent of a purr.


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 9, 2008)

Hakar said:
			
		

> And I thought glomp meant biting without teeth?



I recall glomp means like hugging to death or somethin' like that.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm not sure what it means in the furry fandom, but I know that for anime fans (of which I am one XP) it's like a tackle ending with a hug.
So basically, you seem someone you like/miss/think is awesome from 15 feet away. You really want to hug them. The only plausible solution (vague, amused sarcasm there) is to run towards them at full speed then hug them! Glomps in real life normally end in the temporary confusion, stumbling, and occasionally falling of the person receiving the glomp. ^__^


----------



## SerinaHax (Apr 9, 2008)

oooo yiff =D

Well, as cliche to furries as it is, it basically means when any number of furries (one, two, nineteen x3) get together and partake in seckshual activies =3 Doesnt matter what gender they are either, girl, boy, or hirm. 

Oh, another term you should know about in the furry fandom: Hermaphrodite. To many furries (but not all of them), hermaphrodites are quite popular. This ties in with yiff: If you have both the fun parts, you can get twice as much done! Most of the time Hirms have both male and female parts, as well as a nice pair of beewbs x3 

My fursona is a hermaphrodite, so I should know =3

One last thing: Treat others with respect, and respect their beliefs. Even if you dont like what they think, dont try to force them to change, or dislike them, but respect their opinions and hold to your own opinions too. If they try to force their beliefs upon you, though, you should let an administrator or (in the foorumms case) moderator. Its no fun when people start to harass people like that.

Okay, lecture over, hope you learned a lot =3


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 9, 2008)

Hakar said:
			
		

> Yiff is a silly word that for some reason upsets certain people a lot.
> 
> And I thought glomp meant biting without teeth?




thats called "gumming" and I'm sure that theres a totally outlandish fetish for that, too.

theres a fetish for just about everything. 

damn disgusting humans.


----------



## Hitan (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks guys I'm learning a lot


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 9, 2008)

Hitan said:
			
		

> Thanks guys I'm learning a lot



us furries are quite the educational tool!


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 10, 2008)

A glomp is a combination tackle-jump-hug, usually with a running start. there have been many jokes about it being used by ninja's to break the spines of their targets, however this is not commonly the intention.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 10, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Zeke, we are not dealing with Virgins here. D:



I was kidding about the Paddling or the writing of the word "V" on their foreheads. But we should have something for the newbies that are new to the fandom...I suggest paddlin'!


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 10, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NAOOOO!! Like hell! furries are creepy enough! We don't need no damn paddlins!


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 10, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> Seriously, everytime someone new joins, they post this thread, or something veeeeery similar.


I've never posted a thread here. Ever.

That way, I can't go wrong. <(n_n)>


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

on topic: Yiff is furry sex.

Yiff thread :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2010)

More or less. The definition is pretty flexible.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Holy crap, we can talk about yiff and actually be on topic.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Extreme necro?


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

I think this is the first time I've seen a newfur that _didn't_ know what yiff was...

Well..yiff is furry sex in some form...art, RP, or through fursuiting..


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think this is the first time I've seen a newfur that _didn't_ know what yiff was...
> 
> Well..yiff is furry sex in some form...art, RP, or through fursuiting..



Kitteh.

This thread is from two years ago.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Extreme necro?


Hells yeah. 



Nylak said:


> Holy crap, we can talk about yiff and actually be on topic.


 i know!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> on topic: Yiff is furry sex.
> 
> Yiff thread :3



You just love to necro, don't you...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> You just love to necro, don't you...


Off the record: yes i do ^-^


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

ITT: Zombie yiff.

...That just sounds unsanitary.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ITT: Zombie yiff.
> 
> ...That just sounds unsanitary.


 idk.... harley might like it :V


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ITT: Zombie yiff.
> 
> ...That just sounds unsanitary.



Very.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 1, 2010)

No, that's Necroyiff. Silly Nylak.


----------

